# hand reared foal now a handful of a 3 yr old



## caseylou122 (Apr 16, 2011)

*my auntie rescued a foal that had been orphaned. he was a handful as a foal but because he was little i could manage him. she moved him from our yard as it was over crowded. very little has been done with him but now at 14.3hh and rising 3 he is more then just a handful. from being around humans he does not know he is a horse. he has been out wiv other horses but not enough to teach him right from wrong. he injured himself 4 weeks ago and had a major operation on his near fore. he also had a hearnia op and he was casterated. he is on boxrest and i have to walk him twice a day but this is not an easy task he is very nippy and likes to rear alot it is not aggressive more like playful behaviour. in 3 weeks time he will be allowed to be turned out but im not sure im going to be able to get him to the field as he is very lively. i dont know if any one has had experience with hand reared horses but i am at a loose end in wot i can o to improve his behaviour, ive done some parelly wiv him and this seems to work for a while but he get very bored and then nips more. i need help in finding things i can do to work him mentally so he learns boundaries and respect for me. any help is much appreciated. 
thanks
casey *


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to know a mostly hand reared warm blood foal (born with un developed joints in the front legs, needed to wear splints so couldn't be turned out with mum), and he was a sweet horse. He was going to be a big chap, so he was taught from the moment he hit the ground that bucking, rearing and biting people was NOT acceptable. It was a good thing that he was taught it young because he grew to be 17hh, and when they're that big and throwing themselves about on the end of the lead it just isn't funny.

Another warmblood foal I knew was hand reared from birth because his mum suffered a prolapsed uterus and died. He wasn't taught manners as a little foal, and by the time he was 3 years old he was nearly unmanagable. He very nearly broke my mum's leg when he was being a twit.

I think the key to having well mannered hand reared foals is to teach them manners from the moment you get them. They NEED to know that rearing up/ biting/ kicking at you is NOT acceptable.

Now what does this have to do with your chap? It sounds like he's been allowed to get away with a lot up untill now. He thinks you're another young horse, and he's trying to play with you. You need to teach his that you are the lead mare, and what you say goes. Look at how a lead mare puts young horses in their place. Does she ask them nicely? No, she will bite and give them both barrels if they deserve it.

*I AM NOT* suggesting you abuse your horse, but I suggest you put him in his place. He rears up? You slap him on the side and give him a good telling off! He doesn't understand what you're telling him, but he knows the tone of your voice and he will learn to associate bad behaviour with a telling off/ slap. Then lead him forwards again. If it goes well you praise him. If he rears again you tell him off again. He'll soon get the idea. This is what my mum did with Sunny when he reared while she was riiding him when he was a 4 year old. He only needed to be told once as he has never reared while under saddle or in hand ever again, and he's 17 now.

As for him being difficult to catch, I would put him in a small paddock/ pen and work from there. I'd work on catching him, rewarding him then letting him off again. Once he's learnt that being caught = treats and praise he'll be much more willing to be caught. When you've got him easy to catch you can move on to a larger space. Try reading this for some ideas.

Disclaimer: This is what I would do in your situation. Someone else will probably not agree with anything that I have said here. This is just my opinion on how a rearer should be handled.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Long shot but you could try contacted Gina Hunt of Spirit arabians. They have a gorgeous little girl called Rose who is about 2 now and she was hand reared. Gina has bred horses for years so really knows her stuff. They have a website spiritarabians.co.uk you could contact Gina through there.
I know Rose went through a real naughty stage where she was rearing up, kicking and biting everyone. As far as I know she is much improved.
If you do message her say thatSarah from Essex says hi and that I hope to see her ather open day!!!


----------



## Secondhand Tack Online (Nov 12, 2011)

My mother in law has a hand-reared donkey, very similarly behaved BUT she is only badly behaved with my mother in law. With my OH, my horsey daughters and myself she is very well behaved. M.I.L. lets her get away with anything!! We don't. 
Any misbehaviour she is reprimanded verbally NO. If it continues she is smacked. We rarely have problems. 
You need to be boss. You don't need to beat him, body language plays a big role, and making him put his feet where you want.
Good luck.


----------

